# criticism attacking worship



## stutzman67 (Sep 27, 2005)

Why is it so hard to participate in a worship service that is different from my background and what I am used to? Does anyone else struggle with criticizing every little facet of a service?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

Are your criticisms based on your own traditions or Scripture?


----------



## SRoper (Sep 27, 2005)

I struggle with it as well. Some of my criticisms are based on scripture, but others aren't.


----------



## stutzman67 (Sep 28, 2005)

I would say that some of my usual criticisms are based on scripture, but that only seems multiply the number of unwarranted criticisms that surface because of my preferences.


----------

